# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Intro Class >  >  Roguetta's Workbook

## Roguetta

*Reality Checks:*
- Reading
- Looking at the time
- Nose RC
- Finger count RC

*Dream Signs:*
- My old neighborhood or home
- Fake movies or games
- Unknown places
- Strangers or Famous people 

*Short-Term Goals:*
- Hug my online best friend of three years.
- Dance with someone under the light of a full moon.
- Have ten minimum lucid dreams this month, July

*Long-Term Goals:*
- Create a relaxing and challenging labyrinth type place where I can relieve stress, have fun and learn new things. Basically a private tutor Island. WORK IN PROGRESS
- Get over or try to come to terms with fears.
- Explore or understand myself as a person, both physically and mentally.

*Lucid/Dream Recall History:*
- I've usually recalled my dreams for as long as I can remember and even when I have multiple dreams in one sitting without waking up, I can recall them all fairly well but the first ones will always start fading. A problem I have in my dream recall is recalling dialogue, sometimes I only catch snippets when I wish I remembered the rest because it seemed important. It doesn't seem to be lost because I feel like the dialogue is still there, just somewhere in my mind where I can't reach it. 

*Current Technique:*
- MILD
- DILD

*Wake up/sleep times:*
- Generally I go to sleep around 1:00am.
- Usually wake up early, around 8:00am and then go back to sleep till 11:00am or 12:00pm.

*MOTIVATION:*
- Delving into the dreamworld is truly wonderful for me because it is always interesting and changing each time. I'm a bit fascinated by the mental state and how it affects us so dramatically. Dreams especially are great to learn from because it is such undiscovered territory, mainly because everyone is different and we each have our own thoughts. But because of such repetition in our lives and in history, we all seem to have some sort of connected dreams. Be it someone dying or their teeth falling out, emotions are shared and memories could be as well. I suppose what gives me motivation really is the fun of it all, it's a relaxing type of fun and I'm glad I found people here that have some sort of courses on it. My mother asked me what courses I wanted to study, I'm going to be homeschooled, and for a brief moment I really wanted to say Lucid Dreaming. That's kinda what lead me to this site and to the courses. I think dreams are a good way for me to learn because I seem to learn better visually. I'm not very good at motivational things, so I hope that will do.



*Next Lucid Dream Plans:*
- I would really like to just sit and relax, when I do lucid dream I always seem to be ready to jump up and fly away to explore it all. I've always had a bit of trouble holding myself down when I get into something, I usually want to skip ahead and go to the front of the line or something along those lines. I understand though that when it comes to lucid dreaming I must be patient and take it slow, stop sometimes and look around to make sure I understand it all. So my goal for my next lucid dream is to just sit down where I am and take in the view, perhaps summon someone to discuss it all with.

----------


## NyxCC

Welcome to DV and the class, Roguetta! 

Wish you an exciting lucid journey! Don't hesitate to ask if you have any questions. 

Sweet dreams  :smiley: .

----------


## Roguetta

Thank you! I'm hoping to be an active part of the community.

----------


## Roguetta

I recently had a lucid dream, coupled with multiple false awakenings in the afternoon because I didn't remember any at night and went to sleep fast because I stayed up all night the night before that night. The heat kinda made me tired so I didn't write the dreams down right away, just notes. However, I did forget to do my dream goal or rather I was going to do it when I became lucid but the dream seemed to have other plans and the false awakenings were very blurry. It felt like I was struggling to keep my eyes open and once they shut, I entered another false awakening with the same blurry squinted eye view and slow motions. I actually had a lucid dream similar to this when I went lucid for the first time, so this seems like a promising start to getting back into it. I will try harder next time to do my lucid dream goal, I'm not sure if we're supposed to start a new one amd list that we failed the previous dream or just keep trying until you get it? Anyway, tonight I'll start my new routine and do MILD. I've been randomly asking myself today if I'm dreaming and doing reality checks, so that's good because I'm not using a timer and still remembering to question it. This day seems to be the start of better lucid dreaming!


*Nighttime Routine*
I have established a nighttime routine, well I only thought of it just now and will see if I can keep it for a week. (3\5)
1. Read about lucid dreaming at 11:00pm-12:30am
2. Cut off screen time and Read Dream Journal at 12:30am-1:00am.
3. Do a reality check just before the lights go out and then 30 minutes after it, or some minutes after they go out. 
4. Repeat that you want to remember that you're dreaming when you feel tired.
5. Before feeling tired or to become tired, try to visualize a previous dream you read in your journal and visualize the dream signs in it and you going lucid at the dream signs.

----------


## NyxCC

Congrats on the ld! 

Regarding the goal - I would usually stick to the same goal at least for a while and try to accomplish it. Also, a very high recommendation - forget the word fail. There's no fail. There are only attempts and successes!  :smiley:

----------


## Roguetta

That's a good recommendation, it probably is better to be positive or neutral than to be negative. Nothing that great comes from negative thinking, that much I know. Thanks for checking up on me though.  :smiley:

----------


## Roguetta

Okay, nighttime routine is not working. I need something simpler and not so maybe steps. It's got to be normal or something easy to incorporate into my life; I've really got to start small. Actually, I was getting so many more dreams when I was napping in the afternoon, so much so that it was overwhelming. Now I mainly get up and go play a game after writing dreams down and then later in the year I'm going to have school. I don't really like routines, so instead I'll make a loose reality check list to follow for a week and see if that helps better. If it helps, then I can move onto other things. I'm mainly on DILD now, MILD is just a hard thing to remember because I like laying down and talking to myself before bed or making up a story, MILD kinda gets in the way of that. But, I've listed some reality checks that I think will work because of my recent dream settings. I still get a lot of false awakenings, so I really need to make sure my bedroom is real when I wake up. 

*THE LIST OF REALITY CHECKS DAILY:*
1. Finger count when I wake up and am still in bed, my normal false awakenings start with me waking up from my current bed and rarely my old room. Then I head into writing down a dream I just had, then when I wake up for real I forget that dream completely. 
2. Do a nose pinch reality check when around the house outside. Too often, I'm running around outside my current home and smoothly transition into my old home, also I'm outside often in real life petting the cats so I'll probably do it.
3. When it's dark or light, anytime during the day go look at the clock and try to make sure the outside light syncs up with the clock time. I've been having more dreams at night, but I notice the moon is never full. This kinda bothers me because last night it was beautifully full and bright, but I almost always just have dark dark nights in my dreams. Despite the fact that I adore the moon.

Okay, now I'm going to set a number counter here to see how many I get each day and just incase, I'll set a minimum goal. GOAL: (15 daily) DONE: (22, July 12th) 

A question I do have, for those that watch. I'm sure some of us have had dreams in our old neighborhoods or homes at some point in our lives, if we lived in two homes of course. But because I have half my dreams in my old neighborhood/home, I need some advice on how to recognize that in the dream. I've read about doing reality checks when you think about it, but I never think about the place. It's just been apart of my life in a big way I guess, that I keep going back to it for my dream adventures. So what things can I do in my real life to recognize I'm dreaming in my old home in my dreams? Also, I guess another question I need some tips for. I've noticed the proportions of my current home or old home in the dreams are slightly larger sometimes. Should I be studying my house more to try and spot it in my dreams, maybe questioning reality when I become aware of the amount of space in the area? That probably wouldn't be often, but it might help. 




Thanks for stopping by to read! XOXO

----------


## Roguetta

So I've also been on reddit and reading more, did 24 reality checks today and had a slight lucid dream. Went for a 2 hour nap, my naps are usually 2 hours, and after a bad dream I woke into a false awakening. From here I saw my hands were missing again and knew I was dreaming, sadly I was a little too scared from my previous dream to want to lucid dream. So I just woke myself up with my command, "Wake up". Still, it is progress. I just have to try and goals before emotions next time.

----------


## NyxCC

Hey Roguetta, 

I've changed homes a few times myself so am quite familiar with those past homes dreams (as well as never ending previous schools dreams). One technique I like to use during the day is to repeat mantras that address the fact that I am no longer living there. For example, my mantra goes something like this "I see/am at place X, I know/recognize I am dreaming". This mantra can be adapted for any of your dream signs. If you repeat it often enough, it becomes internalized much like a song and at some point you find yourself in the dream facing your dream sign when the mantra pops up to remind you of this. 

Regarding the spaciness of your home - I would say any type of critical thinking and examination would be beneficial for lucid dreaming. However, it may be tricky to rely on recognizing extra space or other features as an indicator for the dream. The mind will always tend to explain things even in a dream - maybe the area is much larger because it has been renovated! Hence, even if you notice a difference your mind might still trick you into it being real life. In such a case, it might help to go back to the mantras and or perform a RC.

----------


## Roguetta

Mantras are nice and easy, so I'll be sure to do that. I wonder if it might be possible to trick your brain into explaining the situation into a lucid dream. That might be more of a experiment for when I have more consistent lucidity. Right now I'll do two types of mantras, one at night to try and remember my dreams better and then one when I nap to try for a lucid dream. It's easier to get lucid dreams with my naps and I'd rather have that in the afternoon because as the cold weather comes on, I'm going to be focused more on staying warm at night than when the sun comes out. Tomorrow I'm just taking a break to read all about lucid dreaming and write plans out, then on monday I'll start with a new goal of 40 reality checks a day. I think the problem is instead of my treating lucid dreaming as something to happen naturally, I'm kinda treating it like I'm studying for a major test and have to get an A on it. So my major goal for tomorrow is to figure out what made it fun to me to begin with and how to keep it less stressful. Once again, thanks for the replies and advice. I know that's kind of why you're here for us but I like thanking people.  :smiley:

----------


## Roguetta

So I have completed my little goal of just relaxing a bit in my lucid dream. I had a lucid dream in the afternoon yesterday and it lasted a long while, but I still had the kinda blurry view. It wasn't as bad as last time though so I think things have improved. I meant to read a lot about lucid dreaming today, but I decided instead to draw and I didn't succeed at that very well either. So I'm glad that I atleast I got a lucid dream yesterday. During the week I'm going to try for 20 reality checks a day and doing mantras. For nighttime before naps I'll repeat, "I will remember my dreams clearly" and in the afternoon before naps I'll repeat, "I will be aware that I am dreaming." On the weekends I will read about lucid dreaming and learn new things. I don't think I'll do reality checks on the weekend because when I read I will get into too much to stop and check my fingers, however I might make a book mark prompting me to question reality. Other than that, nothing has really changed except I might have found a dream guide special to me. But I won't know for certain unless I can ask her in my next lucid dream. I still go to sleep around 1am-2am and wake up early before going back to sleep I write a dream journal note of my dreams, then around the afternoon I go take a 2 hour nap.

----------


## NyxCC

Sounds like you're going in the right direction. Congrats on the ld!  :smiley: 

Regarding the weekend RCs - have you considered RCing on reading itself, maybe check if the text changes or if you are reading something paper based - a bit of mindfulness/ADA - feel and examine the book itself. Little games to make the known unknown by discovering hidden details and associations can be helpful for lding (and fun and inspiring in general).

----------


## Roguetta

That seems like a good idea, I wish I had the book as a paperback but I just download stuff on my phone. I am looking to get myself a paperback version when I get older and have more privacy. I don't know why I didn't think of that reality check before, I'll be sure to use that on the weekends when I do my reading. I did manage to do 45 reality checks yesterday so that's a good start. I did actually do the reading reality check a bit yesterday but my main one was checking my hands. Thanks for the help! Kinda makes me wish I did read more physical books, but I could always examine my phone. Thanks for the check up and I hope I keep on track today.

Reality checks yesterday:

*Clock check: 9

*Nose pinch: 15

*Hand check: 14

*Reading check: 7

----------


## Roguetta

My stats for last week's reality checks--

July 21th Reality checks: 13
Clock: 2
Nose: 5
Hands: 4
Reading: 2

July 20th Reality checks: 14
Clock: 3
Nose: 4
Hands: 5
Reading: 2

July 19th Reality checks: 16
Clock: 3
Nose: 5
Hands: 5
Reading: 3

July 18th Reality checks: 32
Clock: 4
Nose: 12
Hands: 14
Reading: 2

July17th reality checks: 45
Clock: 9
Nose: 15
Hands: 14
Reading: 7


As you can see, I seem to fall short as the week ends. So I'll be working on improving this, right now I use a clock system. However in the future, hopefully next month, I will try it using my memory and see how it goes. Over the weekend I read about SSILD and tried it out at night, I realize this isn't the appropriate time for it but I did seem to have results? Basically, I have had more control over my actions in my dreams and when I have control I could just do a reality check, but I'll have to see if it continues. Perhaps it's just being aware before sleeping that triggers it? Do I feel like I'm making lucid dreaming progress, yes. It seems to be one a week, but perhaps I can push it to two every other week and still keep one on the other weeks. Experiments! experiments! Oh, I have forgotten to do my MILD. BUT I think I'll just try SSILD for now, doing both would be very taxing and though I can run multiple lines through my head, or think of multiple things separately, I think it might be better to do them one at a time. Maybe in the future I'll experiment with both. Alright, well in 8 hours or so I'll be waking up to write down my dreams. So I guess I better get to sleep. Thanks for reading!

----------


## NyxCC

Good work! I like how you have several types of RCs. This may create more opportunities to become lucid and also provides you with a backup RC in case an RC even fails in a dream. 

Despite the reduction of quantity towards the end of week, it's really good that you are keeping the consistency of practices. That's one of the foundations of long term lucidity. 

Regarding SSILD, I don't see any reason not to try this practice. I find it quite pleasant in general and as reported by many it can increase awareness and lead to lucid dreams  :smiley: . It will be interesting to see what sorts of benefits it has for you and whether the increased control persists.

----------


## Roguetta

I have had an rc fail in a dream and the back up did help. I'm not sure if you read my dream journal, but I had some lucid dreams today and they weren't from a nap which surprised me. I did still feel tired after waking up but I felt motivated to do stuff, I suppose that was my way of distracting myself from feeling tired. I do remember that last night I went to sleep fast because I was really tired for some reason. I didn't get enough time to focus on SSILD last night so tonight I will. I'm very pleased with my lucidity today, even though it still turned a bit nightmarish. Chased by a familiar madman that I believe I encountered in on of my starting out lucid dreams some time back. Anyway, I will try for more reality checks tomorrow because I did so much today I just forgot about them. Thank you for your positive thoughts, I think it is better that I'm atleast doing the reality checks a day. Even if they aren't so many, they don't have to be that many anyway. The number isn't what matters, it's what it makes you think about that does.

----------


## Roguetta

Phew, one more day till next month and I've already done so much to get back into lucid dreaming. I started out with MILD but saw it is a little hard for my sleep schedule, so I tried out SSILD and that's fun. I've also had slight increased awareness and control in my dreams so it's been easier to get reality checks done. I really wanted to try for this months lucid dreaming challenge but I guess I'm not quite ready yet and that's alright by me. I think VILD might be easier with my sleep schedule buy SSILD is definitely easier for naps. So going back and reviewing my first workbook post. 
COMPLETED:
1. Short term goal of wanting to have 10 dreams this month. 
2. Next lucid dream plans of just chilling at the area I become lucid in.
3. Creating Rosewood Darkgarden, yes it needs work but I have gone there. 
4. Back to a minimum of 1 lucid dream a week. 
5. Becoming slightly more aware in dreams. 

INCOMPLETE or NOT REACHED YET: 
1. First and second short term goals.
2. Second and third long term goals.

THIS WEEK'S REALITY CHECK COUNT:
July 28th Reality checks: 10
Clock: 3
Nose: 2
Hands: 3
Reading:2

July 27th Reality checks: 20
Clock: 9
Nose: 3
Hands: 3
Reading:4

July 26th Reality checks: 7
Clock: 1
Nose: 2
Hands: 3
Reading: 1

July 25th Reality checks: 5
Clock: 1
Nose: 2
Hands: 2
Reading:

July 24th Reality checks: 5
Clock: 1
Nose: 1
Hands: 1
Reading: 2
-I did start out slow but then built up a bit, but I was trying to do it by memory and was surprised at the amount of times I remembered to question my reality. I guess for now that's all, I kmow I'll need some research on VILD to help me out. Plan on practicing it tonight.

----------


## NyxCC

Looks like a productive month indeed! Good plan overall, some flexibility which can be helpful to recalibrate, and then doing the pracises consistently.  :smiley:  Curious about next month's totms, maybe you can have a go at these if they sound inspiring.

----------


## Roguetta

July 31th Reality checks: 3
Clock: 1
Nose: 
Hands: 1
Reading:
Oddities:1

August 1st Reality Checks: 6
Clock: 1
Nose: 
Hands: 3
Reading: 1
Oddities: 1

August 2nd Reality Checks: 10
Clock: 4
Nose: 1
Hands: 3
Reading: 2
Oddities:

August 3rd Reality Checks: 15
Clock: 3
Nose: 4
Hands: 4
Reading: 4
Oddities:

August 4th Reality Checks: 27
Clock: 7
Nose: 8
Hands: 5
Reading: 7
Oddities:

----------


## Roguetta

August 7 Reality Checks:23
Hands count:5
Nose pinch:7
Reading: 5
Clock check:5

August 8 Reality Checks:23
Hands count:5
Nose pinch:7
Reading: 6
Clock check:4

August 9 Reality Checks:6
Hands count:2
Nose pinch:1
Reading: 2
Clock check:1

August 10 Reality Checks:7
Hands count:
Nose pinch:4
Reading: 3
Clock check:

August 11 Reality Checks:5
Hands count:1
Nose pinch:4
Reading: 
Clock check:

----------

